# WordPress Plug Ins Needed for SmugMug/Zenfolio or?



## myvinyl333 (Feb 26, 2013)

I am looking to add a way to sell prints of my photos like this w/Zenfolio/SmugMug. I think there are WordPress plugins but not sure how best to put WP and Zenfolio/ SmugMug together inside WP.Any suggestion on a plug in for WP (I have the Continuum Theme)?  My site.

I have also found FotoMoto that says it can be embedded in to your site?


----------



## spacefuzz (Feb 26, 2013)

to my knowledge, wordpress plug ins do not work with smugmug. 

Smugmug comes will built in shopping cart / ordering support what else could you want?


----------



## myvinyl333 (Feb 26, 2013)

spacefuzz said:


> to my knowledge, wordpress plug ins do not work with smugmug.
> 
> Smugmug comes will built in shopping cart / ordering support what else could you want?


I want to be able to keep my site without having two.


----------

